# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Jeu de bille en 3D avec Delphi et Firemonkey

## gbegreg

Je vous propose un petit jeu en 3D ralis avec Delphi et Firemonkey. Il s'agit du projet que j'ai prsent lors de l'tape franaise de la tourne europenne Delphi 2017 qui s'est tenue  Paris le 17 mai 2017 et organise par la socit Barnsten.
L'objectif du jeu est d'emmener la balle vers la zone d'arrive. Pour ce faire, il faut incliner le plateau  l'aide :
des flches de direction du clavier    ou du mini joystick virtuel    ou du capteur de mouvement si votre appareil en est quip
Le jeu dispose de 3 niveaux jouables. Il s'agit d'un exemple de manipulation de la 3D, des materials, des lumires, des camras et des animations fournis en standard avec Firemonkey.
Le projet a t test avec Delphi 10.1 Berlin et Delphi 10.2 Tokyo.

https://delphi.developpez.com/telech...-et-Firemonkey

----------

